# Catching Mullet



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Besides using a cast net how the heck do you catch mullet? I was sitting on a dock and had probably 30+ just hanging around for an hour or so. These guys were probably 15-20". I couldn't hook one of them to save my life. I was so pissed. How do you catch these damn things???:banghead


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

throw out dog food in the water and snatch them with a big weighted treble hook. thats about the only other way.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I have caught a handfull ot them on wigglers I heard small doughballs will work too.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

A few old timers out at carpenters park catch them on dog food under a cork.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

treble hooks and a stiff rod works very well....


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i have a 9' brail net. let me know where your dock is and i'll get rid of those for you...oke

we used to snatch them and let me tell you, a foul hooked mullet will scream drag...


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

I'v seen alot caught under cork with a piece of can corn. :letsdrink


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Use a 10/0 -12/0 treble hook with a half ounce weight underneath it. Make sure the hooks are super sharp and file down the barbs. My son and I have snatched 100's like this in the last month. They are about finished roeing out and will be harder to snatch soon.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Great tips!!! I'm taking some dog food and hope to come up with a mess of them. I hope they like hills sciences diet puppy food....



Thanks all.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Go to wal-mart and get you a bag of the cheap rex dog food. That's what all the old timers use on black water river.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

10-4 good buddy. 



Ok if i get lucky and can catch a few would anyone recommend eating them? I haven't tried yet but know a lot of people fry them up. Any Tips or tricks?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Fillet them and fry *with out skin on* and they are pretty good.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know if it works or not but a long time ago, I read an article about a guy who used to chum them up with oatmeal and slice a piece of white plastic worm, put it on a light hook with no weight and let it drift down with the oatmeal. He claimed it worked but I've never tried it or seen it done. It might work I guess.


----------



## SecondSandbar (Oct 22, 2007)

Like someone else said, take some bread and mash it into a ball and put it on a hook, that would be a quick easy try. Toss that into the middle of them and see what you get, my granddad had me do that a long time ago when I was real little. Fresh fried mullet is pretty tasty too. If you want something a little different, lather the fish in mustard instead of milk and then bread them and fry them. I never eat mustard on anything else, but it doesn't taste strong when made like this. Really good eatin.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nets are the only effective way. ive had a mullet chase one of my flies before!


----------

